# Milk pails for miniatures



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

What do you milk your miniature goats into? I've been using glass jars with lids (and like how they work), but my parents are getting me a real milk pail for Christmas! They want me to pick it out.
I think I'd like a small (maybe 2-quart) pail with both half moon and full lids, 4-5" high if possible. I haven't been able to find just what I want.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I use this pail http://hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/prod ... =80&page=1. It is a six quart pail, but only six inches tall. I have kinders, but one of them is really short, and the other pail I have is too tall for her. I have found the cut out lid to be useless, but this strainer
http://hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/prod ... =17&page=1
fits in the pail, and if you don't get too much spatter, you can milk into the strainer and have the milk all ready to go when you are done.

They also have a solid lid available for this pail.

They have some less expensive pails here http://hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/prod ... =80&page=1 but I think the smallest of these pails are probably 8" tall.

Here is a 2 quart one, it is 6 inches tall. http://www.amazon.com/Indipets-Heavy-St ... pd_sim_k_2

If you have nigerian dwarfs the 6" pail is short enough, I have a friend with them who uses the same pail I do. but I don't know about pygmies.

Jan


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

I bought a small pail, but I can't remeber what size it is, any way it ended up being to big for a couple of my nigerians. So I just use a sauce pan or a large cup. I like useing the sauce pan the best. If its to big you can always milk into a cup and then dump it into the pail.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks guys. I think 6" would work under my Nigis, but only just barely. I may have to go on using glass jars - which I don't mind at all.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

A lady I met who milks Mini-Manchas uses a SS pot she found at the thrift store.. then cut the lid to make the half moon opening. The pot was just about 3 or 4 inches high.


----------



## creakingpinesfarm (Jan 14, 2011)

I saw one at Caprine Supply thats made especially for minis and its only $20. Here's the link to it http://www.caprinesupply.com/shop/?page ... 7892206eee

I know I'm a little late.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Actually, you're not late. I haven't gotten a pail yet! Thanks, Creakingpines!


----------



## RoeDylanda (Jan 16, 2011)

And I just started looking so you helped me too! Thanks!


----------



## nigerianmeadows (Dec 12, 2010)

I milk my nigerian's into a 4 cup glass measuring cup, then dump the milk into a stainless pail with a lid. I love it because it has a handle and I can pull it out of the way of a jumpy foot when needed, and it can easily be sterilized. It's also shatter-proof (for kitchen use) and when I drop it (yes, it happens, lol! :roll: ) it doesn't break. I then filter in the house into clean jars through a cloth cotton diaper (we drink raw milk, much to our vet's dismay!). The only down side is that some of my does can produce 7 or 8 cups of milk at a single milking, so I have to dump it in between.


----------

